# Can I add convicts as dithers?



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

I finally got my new tank set up yesterday, and I am really happy with it. It was a bit of a challenge getting it set up and my living room got flooded with water, but now that its done I am really excited. I got the tank off of craigslist, and its a 118 gallon with the dimensions of 72x18x21. The stock is as follows:

1 Oscar
1 V. Synspillum
1 Rotkeil Severum
1 Chocolate Cichlid
1 Gold Nugget Pleco

I am wondering if I can add a few convicts as dithers, or would this be overkill for my tank. I have never used cichlids for dithers before, but I am intrigued by the idea and would like to try it out for this tank if possible. Please let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Katie, the convicts will eventually spawn and become a pain in the rear... don't do it! :lol:


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the Pleco will unintentionally become the Dither. Also what TFG said :thumb:


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol thanks guys :lol: . Maybe I'll just put a pair in my 20g and call it a day.

A little off topic...

I just saw some beautiful salvinis at the LFS.... do I have room for a female sal in my tank or would that be pushing it?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

With your set up, I would consider the Convicts "tankmates" not "Dithers"...

If you really wanted them in your big tank you could go with only females.

Or you could go for the female Sal...

But I wouldnt do both...


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> With your set up, I would consider the Convicts "tankmates" not "Dithers"...
> 
> If you really wanted them in your big tank you could go with only females.
> 
> ...


I definitely prefer the female Sal over the cons :thumb: What is the best way to sex Sal's? Do females have the redder stomach? The ones that I saw are about 3 inches, so I am assuming they are sexable.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Anything I've read on sexing sals seems to lead to the females having a black spot on their dorsal if I remember correctly...maybe someone can post a picture.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would add a female Con and a femae Sal.

Gratz and GL with the new tank.

...Bill


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Anything I've read on sexing sals seems to lead to the females having a black spot on their dorsal if I remember correctly...maybe someone can post a picture.


Correct! :thumb:



> I definitely prefer the female Sal over the cons


Good choice! Salvini are great cichlids!









Female Salvini









Female









Female









Male

I hope this helps! Males have a lot of spangling and they do get like the females a black spot on the gill plate so don't go by that. Go by the black blotch on the dorsal fin and the shape and color of the body. Here's a video of my old pair that I miss terribly! I have many more video's but this seems to be my favorite! Enjoy!

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01863.flv


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the sexing 

CichlidLover128, your pair of Sals are beautiful  Thanks for sharing the video. The pics were also very helpful.

BIll, maybe I'll try that out and see how it goes. Do the females seem to be more peaceful than the males do?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Thanks for the tips on the sexing
> 
> CichlidLover128, your pair of Sals are beautiful Thanks for sharing the video. The pics were also very helpful.
> 
> BIll, maybe I'll try that out and see how it goes. Do the females seem to be more peaceful than the males do?


Your welcome! Happy to help! 

Thank you!

For the most part females are less aggressive then males but when they become mature and lay eggs even when a male isn't present they can be very aggressive and can also lead to troubles and crossbreeding in the tank.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > Thanks for the tips on the sexing
> >
> > CichlidLover128, your pair of Sals are beautiful Thanks for sharing the video. The pics were also very helpful.
> >
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I had a female con a few months ago that I had to get rid of because she paired with my male blue acara. Hopefully the fish in this tank will not cross breed. I have no clue what the sexes are except that my severum is a male.

Today at the LFS I saw some Black Belts on sale for $15! If only I had a bigger tank.... :drooling:


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

I would def go with the cons, you have a 6ft tank, get a pair, let them spawn! I have cons as "dither/tankmates" in all my tanks!!!


----------



## FishDorkMike (Nov 8, 2009)

You could get a mated pair of convicts and put them in your smaller tank, since they breed so often and so easily, convict fry (when they are just big enough) make wonderful food for your oscars.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I've added cons to my GT/RD tank as feeders but they show no inetrest in eating them.
So they ended up being "dither" even tho they weren't meant to be.

My GT is about 6"-8" & my RD/Midas?FH is around 5".
The cons are around 0.25"- 0.5".
The swim freely & just avoid getting real close, around feeding time they get real close.
I guess my feeder program is gone down the drain.(not literally)


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

^^ If you feed your larger fish all the time, they won't go after the baby fry. Why go through the trouble of chasing down a snack when the fish is stuffed full of pellets that don't run away?

Don't feed your tank for a few days. Those baby Cons will be gone.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

I think Convicts make good dithers for large CA community.
Considering they are smaller than the rest of them.
Keep all males to avoid any eggs layed.


----------



## Cichlidzzzzz (Dec 15, 2009)

Back to the salvinis. Are male salvinis not as bright yellow as females. All the female pics i have seen they are bright yellow and males are a darker yellow.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cichlidzzzzz said:


> Back to the salvinis. Are male salvinis not as bright yellow as females. All the female pics i have seen they are bright yellow and males are a darker yellow.


Females have a dark splotch on the dorsal fin. Males do not.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would not shy from putting a pair of convicts in , if that is what you want. I would see them maybe being trouble for the severum until he learned to stand back but nothing serious. When the convicts spawn the pleco will eat most if not all the eggs. The few who do get to swimming stage will be very hardy/lucky if they are not eaten. Either way, you will not be overrun. An investment in convicts can be considered a fun experiment as the money is not huge nor does it have to be permanent. Kids at schools are often glad to get some convicts. Go for it and tell us what you find. This is all one big game , right?


----------



## masonboy (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a female green severum all alone in a tank after her mate died. She would hide all day and whenever I came into the room she would freak out and I could never get her out again even when I fed here. I then put 4 baby male convicts in the tank and she has become the most friendly, active and happy fish I have.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Leucistic Guy said:


> I've added cons to my GT/RD tank as feeders but they show no inetrest in eating them.
> So they ended up being "dither" even tho they weren't meant to be.
> 
> My GT is about 6"-8" & my RD/Midas?FH is around 5".
> ...


Thats so cute! :lol: Reminds me of my old heckelii. 

I seems funny that while CA/some SAs are considered very aggresive cichlids they can "adopt" other fishes(My old oscar oddly did not eat white clouds that were with him for 48+ hours.) I once read if the fish can't get to them for about a day, they just give up and accept. My experiences make me almost(90%) believe that. OTOH, there are cases of big cichlids knocking off breeder nets, etc to get the fish inside :?


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

My RD/FH will keep going after feeder con for days.(had to move him to his own tank)
He's messed up, he like to play with them, he chomp them & spit them out & let them go.
He seem to like chasing them until he get bored & eats them.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

OH....wow


----------

